# Many Clubs in Sydney?



## psychomidget99 (Feb 10, 2008)

Hope so, cuz there may be lots of people in my local GW, the armies don't vary that much. Blood Angels, Dark Angels, Necrons, Orks, Tau, Dark Eldar and Tyranids. Sounds like a lot, but once you play some of them, its the same tactics over and over again. And rom experiance I've discovered how incredibly unenjoyable it is to play a game of Warhammer and be on the constant lookout for dodgy dice rolling and rules twisting. That combined with Ork and Tau players in a real pain and waste o time.

Cheers, all.


----------



## STATIC (Feb 11, 2008)

I dont know of any. But i too would like to know.
Preferably around Sydneys west for me.
(Dont mean to hijack, but we could have two birds with the one stone.)


----------



## titus (Jan 4, 2008)

im in the same boat,im a bit older than most games workshop players and would like to meet and play against like minded peaple


----------



## love_gauge (Apr 12, 2008)

*also looking for sydney gamers*

Hey all,

I am also generally older than the majority of gammers at my local Games Workshop and am looking for somewhere in Sydney to game with others.

I am only new to the hobby.


----------



## Shadwell (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm only new to the hobby, but most of my games are played at my local GW or friends houses who have tables and such set up.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

This is going to sound retarded, but can you guys not start a club? Or just meet at someones house once a month or something? You all want to play people in or around Sydney so why not cut out the middleman?


----------



## STATIC (Feb 11, 2008)

Any of you guys from out west? Near or around the Riff?
I have one table set up. Soon to be two.


----------



## Shadwell (Apr 29, 2008)

The Riff?

I'm near Liverpool. >_>


----------



## STATIC (Feb 11, 2008)

Penrith Shadwell.
If you want a game, get in contact mate.
Most afternoons after 6pm is good. And around 3.30pm on a fri and sat afternoon.
Apart from that i am trying to organise a regular monthly meeting of around 4-6 people near or around the area.
All new players, all easy going.


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

Anyone in or around Wollongong?

Sniper


----------

